# Swedish: Can you close the door when you go out, please



## Eat

How can I tell someone who's about to go out that they close the door?

Kan du sluta dörren när du går ut?


----------



## LilianaB

Kan du stänga dörren när du går ut. Får du stänga dörren när du går ut.


----------



## BlueSuede

"Kan du stänga dörren när du går" is correct but would be more polite if you add "är du snäll" after. Or else it might be taken as an order, and not only a request.

You can always use "Vill du stänga dörren när du går, är du snäll" which says the same.
If you don't want to be polite, just say "Stäng dörren efter dej", or if you are annoyed even more you can add "Från utsidan, tack" afterwards.

To use "Får du" is strange. Rather try "Du får (*) stänga dörren när du går.", this is better but implies that the person in question usually forget to do it and needs a reminder to do it. Replace (*) with "faktiskt" in the sentence and it means another degree of implied annoyance.

"Sluta dörren" is not in use anymore, if ever. You can "sluta" or "försluta" a package, but when it comes to a door, the word is "stänga".


----------



## LilianaB

Kan du vara så snäll och stänga dörren när du går, should be OK, too, I think. Or, var snäll och stänga dörren.


----------



## bicontinental

BlueSuede said:


> if you are annoyed even more you can add "Från utsidan, tack" afterwards.



Ouch, BlueSuede, that one could be hurtful, just saying...


----------



## Lugubert

Very much a case of situation and style.
Oldish, formal (or contemporary, sarcastic) "Skulle ni vilja vara så vänlig att stänga dörren när ni går?",
fairly neutral "Var snäll och stäng dörren när du går",
informal "Ta å stäng dörrn när du går",
in Göteborg, using the one and only Swedish vocative (dô) plus the feminine article -a for 'door', annoyed or just relieved that the visitor leaves "Dô, ta me' dig dörra när du går".


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Har du svängdörrar hemma? Stäng dörren!
This is quite rude, it is something you, as a teenager, might shout to your annoying younger brother or sister when you've just chased them out of your room and, fleeing in terror, they forgot to shut the door behind them. It can never be used in any polite setting.


----------



## astrologue

Hi ! Is it correct to say '' Snälla, kan du stänga dörren, tack ?''


----------



## cocuyo

The expression "ta med dig dörren" is quite common, and it is of course not meant literally, as it would imply that the door should be unhooked and taken with the person leaving. It is not particularly polite, but also not very rough or unpolite - it depends on the tone of voice.


----------



## DerFrosch

astrologue said:


> Hi ! Is it correct to say '' Snälla, kan du stänga dörren, tack ?''



It's not exactly incorrect, but you should skip "snälla". When used in the beginning of a sentence, "snälla" is a way of expressing that your begging, imploring the other person, which a presume you don't want to here. 

"Kan du stänga dörren, tack?"

is fine - as long as you know the person you're talking to at least fairly well. Otherwise it might be considered somewhat unpolite (depending on the tone of voice).

Better:

"Skulle du kunna stänga dörren, tack?"


----------



## AutumnOwl

Stäng dörren efter dig är du snäll.
Kan du vara bussig och stänga dörren efter dig. (very informal)


----------



## basslop

cocuyo said:


> The expression "ta med dig dörren" is quite common, and it is of course not meant literally, as it would imply that the door should be unhooked and taken with the person leaving. It is not particularly polite, but also not very rough or unpolite - it depends on the tone of voice.



I am Norwegian but what has been mentioned in this thread applies mostly in  Norwegian too - also the expression "Ta med deg døra".  It reminds me of an episode when I went in 8th or 9th grade in school. Some of us were a bit slow entering the classroom. The teacher became impatient, told us to hurry and finally said "... og ta med dere døra". Four of us did exactely that. We lifted the door off the hooks and brought it into the classroom. The most funny about this I am not able to describe with words: Our teacher's facial expression when he realized what we were doing in connection to what he actually had said.


----------

